# Canned plums?



## AllenOK (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a can that I'd like to use for something.  I know a couple folks posted some plum cake recipes recently, but they all call for fresh plums.  Can I sub out the fresh with canned?


----------



## Alix (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't see why not. They should work very well. I'd do it. Try it out and let us know how it goes.


----------

